# Lymorelynn presents.....



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adateam Meilingmaitai. She's made herself at home! Loves my husband and son :001_rolleyes:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes so cute,bless her, very pretty,


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww bless her


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

She's beautiful!!! Certainly seems to love the men too doesn't she!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Aawww, bless her.

She has made herself right at home hasn't she 

She is gorgeous xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh bless she's so small and looks so cuddly!!! She's gorgeous hunny  xx


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

she is well and truly beautiful


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats Lynn on your new addition! She is very beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind comments! She's getting loads of fuss over the weekend and I came home from work last night to find that my husband had made her a nice cosy bed on the windowsill above the radiator. She was lovely and toasty! More Pictures soon but I need a new camera!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

awww she is bootiful ...you know wot she want now dont you ? a friend  lol


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

shes lovely what a long name lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's her 'posh' name! still deciding what to call her everyday.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww blessher xxxxx


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Aaaahhh she's a cutie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad she is settling in nicely. She looks lovely.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww Lynn! she is absolutely gorgeous!!! the photo of her with your son is so cute!  xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

Are you Lambchop Siamese?

http://lambchopsiamese.weebly.com/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OddJobColin67 said:


> Are you Lambchop Siamese?
> 
> http://lambchopsiamese.weebly.com/


Yes. I don't use that website at the moment but that's me.


----------

